# où trouver d anciens systemes ?



## taillefer (26 Octobre 2001)

bonjour, j ai un pauvre color classic sans ame...sans dossier systeme et je le sens tout triste... avez vous des tuyaux pour trouver d anciens systeme???HELP FOR LIFE OF GOD !!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2001)

On peut trouver chez Apple (dans les archives de téléchargement, mais je n'ai pas l'adresse) des versions, en particulier la 7.5.3 et sa mise à jour en 7.5.5.

Les systèmes 1.0 (mais oui) à 6.0.8 au moins sont sur : http://vieuxmac.com 

pour le téléchargement
http://vieuxmac.com/download 

Ce sont en général des images disques pour recréer des disquettes avec un vieux disk copy dispo également.

Il y a  d'autres sites souvent amusants sur les vieux mac. Il faut d'ailleurs que je reessaye mon 512/800 qui marchait toujours correctement il y a 2 ou 3 ans (avec un lecteur de disquette externe, l'interne étant cuit) et mon SE, toujours vaillant à la même date.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2001)

Va voir sur MacOldies. Tu trouveras plein de vieux OS pour le Mac.


----------



## benjamin (27 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour les liens (j'allais justement poser la même question que taillefer sur ce forum).

Vous vous souvenez, il y a deux ou trois ans, Apple avait commercialisé en édition limitée tous ses systèmes d'exploitation sur CD dans une édition collector.

Vous savez si on peut encore la trouver, si elle se trouve en occasion ?


----------



## PipoCanaja (15 Janvier 2002)

Je crois que le 7.6 est dispo aussi chez Apple directement

A+


----------



## Cheezy (3 Septembre 2002)

Les liens de MacOldies ne fonctionnent plus depuis quelques mois.

Cheezy


----------



## Langellier (26 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé un site où télécharger les anciens systèmes mac à partir du 1 jusqu'à 7 à :
http://www.archaic-apples.com/

C'est un des rares où les liens sont bons.
Se procurer Discopy 4.2 je crois et faire une disquette 400 ko pour les premietrs systèmes mac.

Bernard


----------



## spontact (17 Février 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai trouvé un site où télécharger les anciens systèmes mac à partir du 1 jusqu'à 7 à :
> http://www.archaic-apples.com/
> 
> C'est un des rares où les liens sont bons.
> ...



C'est un des rares où les liens sont bons.... Error 404


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2013)

spontact a dit:


> C'est un des rares où les liens sont bons.... Error 404



  26/09/*2002*, 08h12.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2013)

Tu as vu la date du post de Langellier ? 

EDIT : grillééééééé


----------



## aldomoco (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Un site intéressant pour trouver d'anciens systèmes OS Mac ! et logiciels ...

Macintosh Garden.

.. et avec SheepShaver  (gratuit) je fais tourner vitesse grand V --> OS9 sur mon MBP OSX 10.8.2 !


----------



## spontact (13 Mars 2013)

Je vais pouvoir faire tourné les vieux dinosaures ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

spontact a dit:


> Je vais pouvoir faire tourné les vieux dinosaures ....



Tiens, une autre adresse, pour le cas où un de tes dinosaures ne trouverait pas son bonheur à celle que t'a donné aldomoco


----------



## cham (13 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, une autre adresse, pour le cas où un de tes dinosaures ne trouverait pas son bonheur à celle que t'a donné aldomoco



Très très bonne adresse ça, merci Pascal.


----------

